# Lighting for 10 Gallon



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

Im a noob to planted tanks. Right now i have plants..dont really know the names cause i got them at a pet store.

but i was wondering if these light fixture will be efficient enough for a 10 gallon.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idProduct~ES53124~tab~4.html

TIA!


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

The wattage is good and all, but those are 50/50 lights, so you'd have to cut the wattage in half, making it not sufficient. If you could change the bulbs to regular ones, it would be good(though not sure if you can).

Also, it says 12 in, but aren't standard 10 gallons 20 in?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Try either a Catalina Aquarium 36W fixture, or a Satellite 40W fixture. Those should fit perfectly on a ten gallon tank, but I do recommend getting legs for either fixture.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The Current 20" Satellite fixture comes with a saltwater 40w square pin 50/50 bulb.

I'm using the ADA 36w 8000K square pin bulb in two different fixtures on 10g aquariums. It's a great bulb!
http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=108-060

One of the fixtures that I'm using the 36w 8000K bulb is the Coralife 20" 28w Saltwater Aqualight. It blinks a few times before it stays on, but it works well after that. There's also 28w/32w 6700K, 10,000K and dual daylight 6700K/10,000K bulbs for that fixture.

One of my 10g aquariums has a pressurized CO2 system with an Orbit 2x40w 20" fixture. I replaced the front dual actinic bulb with the ADA 8000K bulb. The rear bulb is the stock dual daylight 40w 6700K/10,000K bulb. This is a very nice looking 10g aquarium.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Try the 6500 k auquarium plants from walmart. Buy an incandescent hood which is under 20 dollars i believe.These are the screw ins. Then buy 2 6500 K 10 watt lights, (also from walmart, at 6 bucks each)totaling 20 watts, giving you a 2 watts per gallon, which will go perfect with your 10 gallon! good luck!


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, I was gonna do that for my shrimp tank, but it seems that they changed to fluorescent hoods -_- Which cost $30 for a 15 watt one!


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a 10 gallon and I use two 20" Current Extreme HO T-5 with two 20watt 6700K and two 20watt 10,000K bulbs. 
I originally use a coralife 96watt 6700K Quad PC unit but hated the dim spot on one side of my tank because the PC bulb end (which connects to the unit) was very large and cast a shadow. Also the 6700K was very yellow.
I really like the HO T-5 and can grow anything and it spans the length of the tank.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Left C said:


> The Current 20" Satellite fixture comes with a saltwater 40w square pin 50/50 bulb.
> 
> I'm using the ADA 36w 8000K square pin bulb in two different fixtures on 10g aquariums. It's a great bulb!
> http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=108-060
> ...


Forgot to ask, but you don't get too much light on that 10g? 8 wpg seems like A LOT


----------



## Hurriken (Oct 15, 2006)

howie said:


> I have a 10 gallon and I use two 20" Current Extreme HO T-5 with two 20watt 6700K and two 20watt 10,000K bulbs.
> I originally use a coralife 96watt 6700K Quad PC unit but hated the dim spot on one side of my tank because the PC bulb end (which connects to the unit) was very large and cast a shadow. Also the 6700K was very yellow.
> I really like the HO T-5 and can grow anything and it spans the length of the tank.


Where can I get T-5 fixtures. I am also looking to light a 10G and want to run T5's (not HO though) I am very confused by the information I find. There seems to be a lot written about bulbs and very little about fixtures.


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I understand your confusion as I went through it too. I learned a lot from everyone here on this forum.
I don't think there is a 20" NO T-5 fixture out there. I found the HO version which was what I was looking for.
Here is the link to the HO version. You will need the 18" fixture and purchase another 6700K or 10000K bulb to replace the Actinic that comes with the fixture.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+16770&pcatid=16770


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Left C said:


> The Current 20" Satellite fixture comes with a saltwater 40w square pin 50/50 bulb.
> 
> I'm using the ADA 36w 8000K square pin bulb in two different fixtures on 10g aquariums. It's a great bulb!
> http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=108-060
> ...


Alright, lol, I never knew you posted this, but yes, that'll be my exact set up for my new tank. Now to get things sorted out(all the money  ).
Thanks for the tip! At first, I was skeptical of using the 36 watt in the 40 watt fixture(I wanted the green! ), but since you have been using it with success, I will do this also.

I might take this to college too and hang it for a 60-p


----------

